# Personal best snapper and grouper



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Launched in Destin in medium surf with Yakntat and Ginzu at about 6:30. Got real wet going out, but nothing worse than that. Couldn't get bait to bite, might still be a week or two too early to expect them to be there when we need it.

On the way to the first spot, yakntat and ginzu both lose a king or spanish each I believe, but I never got any love until we get to the spot.

First bait down and I get nailed. First fish on my replacement trevala rod and its a nearly 30 inch red snapper that has never missed a meal. This guy was a fatty. Ginzu will provide better pics later. I nearly lost this fish as it got into the reef, but after 5 minutes or so and some patience, I pulled it out. We moved on and I hooked up on a grouper right away. 15 minutes later I get another much bigger one (27") and he goes into the reef as well. It was hard to stop him, but I managed to pull him out also. Two personal bests and its not even 9am yet. 

Forty minutes go by and I'm on my last big bait. Need to make it count so I pull up a 24" snapper. I think Yakntat and Ginzu are about to quit and go home at this point, but they manage a snapper here and there to keep their spirits up. Later on Ginzu and I both added another grouper to the tally, while yakntat pulled up a healthy 24" snapper of his own. 

I had one king bite-off and one shark sleigh ride before we moved on again. Not much happening in the last area. Few small snapper, rubylips and a big white snapper or something similar to end the day. 

Yakntat left early and snatched a decent spanish on his way. 

Overall, a great day, great conditions, but pretty windy and salty at times. Enjoying a cold one and going to take the day off tomorrow. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

you guys killed it today. to bad they all had to come back down. stupid regs


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Awesome day. Maybe you can find those grouper next Sunday


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

fishn4fun said:


> Awesome day. Maybe you can find those grouper next Sunday


Next Sunday?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Next Sunday?


Grouper opens back up April 1st but I think gags are still closed until june or july. I don't really know as they keep changing it all the time.

Great fish by the way. We were almost put into 5th place and this weekend we shot on by and are comfortably in 3rd now.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice fish guys. Sorry our government sponsors those that tell you what you can keep, and what you can feed to the marine mammals. My forefathers would puke.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I just read the change on Gag. They aren't open till July 1st. :thumbdown: Guess we will have to keep catching those endangered Snapper. 

I wasn't going to post these, but what the hell. When I got home and loaded them I discovered that all the pics were bad due to the saltwater smudge on the lens. I thought it was from the glare of the sun. Anyway, it was a good day for all, some more than others. I was just happy to be back on the water after being stuck in Virginia for 2 weeks reading about all the fish that had shown up right after I left. Tight lines.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I was thinking gags opened sun as well but I guess it's just black reds and scamp. Awesome catch anyway


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great job guys! ill have to make the trip next time with you guys. been too long since weve fished.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Could've been a good dinner some other time of year. That's a pig of a snapper.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Good job! Good variety too. It was still pretty windy yesterday, but you guys made it happen. That stinks about the grouper season. I was looking forward to June until they changed it.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I"m pretty sure Gag season is July through October to coincide with the federal season. There are a few counties just east of Appalachicola that have a different grouper season that runs 3 or 4 months earlier.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

MillerTime said:


> Grouper opens back up April 1st but I think gags are still closed until june or july. I don't really know as they keep changing it all the time.
> 
> Great fish by the way. We were almost put into 5th place and this weekend we shot on by and are comfortably in 3rd now.


 gags open on April first ,also.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

beachsceneguy said:


> gags open on April first ,also.


Actually they are still closed. The gag season this year is july 1st through october 31st.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/groupers/gulf-grouper/gag-grouper/

Let me correct my previous post and say that there are four counties that are open april 1st. But that doesn't include us up here in the panhandle.


----------



## superchua (May 16, 2011)

The bait are out there I went diving last weekend and loaded up on flounder off the bridge rubble. Schools of bait were everywhere. Going out Saturday to kayak fish this weekend if the weather is ok. Let me know if you guys do Destin again


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! 

What brand is that measuring board?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Kenton said:


> What brand is that measuring board?


Home Depot w/stainless screws from West Marine


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

BlackJeep said:


> Home Depot w/stainless screws from West Marine


Thanks. Is it a star board eqivelant?


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Kenton said:


> Thanks. Is it a star board eqivelant?


Don't know if its like star board, but its like a vinyl or recycled plastic board and it floats. Approximately $15 for an 8 ft piece.


----------

